# vidéo en fond d'écran ?



## hrsg (1 Novembre 2003)

Je crois me rappeler qu'il est possible de mettre des vidéos en fond d'écran pour mon bureau.

Comment fait-on?
Freeware? Code?

Qu'en est-il sous Panther?

Merci d'avance,
Harold


----------



## septimus (1 Novembre 2003)

Voici la liste des différentes applis qui permettent de diffuser des économiseurs en wallpaper, c'est sur version tracker. Il te faut ensuite  SaveHollywood, un économiseur qui joue les séquences quicktime.


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Novembre 2003)

Hullo,

Ca prend beauuuuucoup de ressources, mais il y a aussi ça pour voir les films en fonds d'écran:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/19130

Celui-ci est pas mal pour avoir un économiseur en fonds:
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/11202

Valà,

Enjoy,

A.


----------



## hrsg (4 Novembre 2003)

Et tous ces trucs sont compatibles avec Panther ??


----------

